# Are Colorized Photos Rewriting History?



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

Interesting article about the misrepresentation of old photos and colorization...http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/are-colorized-photos-rewriting-history-1579276696


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

Really, all black and white photos are not accurate.. because, well the world was not black and white.  With tons of pictures floating around, it is easy to mix up the dates and captions.  (We do that at home ) "Was it 60 years ago, or 70???  hmmmm..whatever!"  We used to joke to the kids that we lived in a black and white world.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

Good point Meanderer!


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2014)

If it's not  highly technical, I think colorized photos add a lot to certain pictures and make them more
interesting.....eg: The Civil War Union soldiers  and Mark Twain's portrait.  Even though we know that
color photography wasn't invented at that time.


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

....course what is old is new again. Selective grayscale!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/color-splurge-splash-your/id473535285?mt=8


----------



## Michael. (May 27, 2014)

Black and white photographs still have a role to play in our ever changing world.

However digital equipment has allowed us all access to instant photography and even little children are able to enjoy it.
.

*Black and white magic.*



.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

There is a form of color blindness where a person sees no color at all, only shades of gray. (Monochromacy)
[h=1]http://www.color-blindness.com/2007/07/20/monochromacy-complete-color-blindness/[/h]


----------



## marinaio (May 27, 2014)

Back in the days of "real" photography I remember my father colorizing B&W photos with special dyes and fine brushes.  Nothing about this new save the technology.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

marinaio said:


> Back in the days of "real" photography I remember my father colorizing B&W photos with special dyes and fine brushes.  Nothing about this new save the technology.



My Aunt worked for a photographer, and colored portrait photos by hand.  I think the major difference was in their striving for accuracy in the colors.  She worked from a form that indicated her eye, hair, clothing colors etc.  She was not just pushing & clicking buttons, and it took time.  The results were usually very pleasing.


----------



## Uff (May 27, 2014)

I have a photograph, A4 size, that was taken about 80 years ago that has been coloured by hand. It's exquisite. It looks like a water colour painting and is quite fresh and colourful after all these years.


----------

